# Opinions needed



## AgentJeb (Feb 8, 2016)

I was thinking about getting a larger bird for hiking and taking places but i dont want to spend over $250 and i dont want a mean bird (one of my freinds had a bird(i think it was a green conure or something) that was GREAT with the owner but it bit EVERY BODY else.
whaddya think?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't know if I'm missing something here- how will you be taking the bird out hiking and taking places? 
Personally, and this is just my opinion, I think it's probably a risk to take your bird outside with you for these kinds of things. I'm not sure it's something that makes me comfortable and I think is a good idea, in all honesty. If you want a walking companion, a dog is a better choice.


----------



## AgentJeb (Feb 8, 2016)

Therm said:


> I don't know if I'm missing something here- how will you be taking the bird out hiking and taking places?
> Personally, and this is just my opinion, I think it's probably a risk to take your bird outside with you for these kinds of things. I'm not sure it's something that makes me comfortable and I think is a good idea, in all honesty. If you want a walking companion, a dog is a better choice.


my friend took her bird EVERYwHERE. i mean, there was not 1 moment that i saw her without the bird. (eventually she sold it because of its biting issues)


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Did she has it's wings clipped or one of those flight jacket things? 

I still personally don't think it's a good idea. But, it's ultimately your decision. I'll be interested in what others have to say.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The goal of the Talk Budgies forum is promote the Best Practices for the health and well-being of budgies.

It is the forum's position that pet birds should not be taken outdoors unless they are safely secured in their cage and under constant supervision.

Even budgies in aviaries have been attacked and killed by hawks that managed to grab them with their razor sharp talons through the stainless mesh of aviary walls.

I agree with Therm that if you want a pet companion for hiking, you are much better off getting a dog.

Birds with clipped wings can still fly well enough to escape or be killed by a predator.
Harnesses are not ever recommended for budgies. 
Budgies are much too small and fragile and even putting a harness on a budgie could injure the bird severely.
Even large birds have escaped from harnesses or become tangled in them and severely injured or killed.
Hawks can and will attack a bird in a harness just as easily as they attack a bird in free flight.

Please review the information in these two threads:

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html

Site Guidelines: TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines

I see no need for further discussion of this topic on the forum as your question has been answered and I'm closing your thread at this time.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This particular subject has been talked about quite a few times on here.
For overall safety reasons and in order to promote the physical and mental health of any pet bird regardless of its size, it's not recommended to take a pet bird out without being safely on a securely locked cage.
The risks of something going wrong are still present whether the bird is clipped or harnessed and to tease a bird with a false sense of freedom can be very harmful for the bird's mental health.

You mentioned your friend sold her bird because of a biting problem, that is very unfortunate and while we don't know for sure the causes, this biting behaviour could have been heightened from those outdoors adventures.

I agree with Therm, if you want a pet to be your buddy when you go out, then a dog will be the best fit.


----------

